# more on the G2 explosion *PICS*



## kumar762 (Nov 10, 2006)

The other day I had a surefire G2 explode in my pocket.Here was the setup:
Surefire G2(duh!)
Pyrex lens
battery station 123A's
KROMA tailcap
P60 lamp assembly
here are the pics:
first off a view inside the body no damage whatsoever just dirty.





second is the lamp:








next is the lovely BS! 123A's:




and then we have the insides of the KROMA's tailcap:


----------



## Manzerick (Nov 10, 2006)

>>Pic's loaded<<<


----------



## kumar762 (Nov 10, 2006)

I fixed it up


----------



## IPSC_GUY (Nov 10, 2006)

I had a G-2 blow up and I directly attribute it to the cheap chinese batteries I got from Amondo tech. In fact they do not even sell them any more. They do sell something they are calling Titanium series though. 

Anyway mine simply blew up after being left on for over five mintues straight. They (Amondo tech) refused to do anything about it. Since then I have only bought Surefire or Pentagon batteries.

IPSC_GUY


----------



## Lightmania (Nov 10, 2006)

*ahem*... um, I just bought a G2. It is my first 2x123A flashlight and it was going to be a gift to someone for his birthday. Do I need to be concerned about this? 

Lightmania


----------



## Brighteyez (Nov 10, 2006)

Are those the Battery Station ZTS Mismatch cells?



kumar762 said:


> The other day I had a surefire G2 explode in my pocket.Here was the setup:
> battery station 123A's


----------



## kumar762 (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm sure there's no need for you to be concerned but just make sure your cells are of good quality that's all I have to say.The G2 is an awesome light.


----------



## Unforgiven (Nov 10, 2006)

Lightmania said:


> *ahem*... um, I just bought a G2 and it is my first 2x123A flashlight. Do I need to be concerned about this?
> 
> Lightmania



Not if your batteries are matched. 

Many People on CPF use a ZTS battery tester.


----------



## kumar762 (Nov 10, 2006)

there is a big chance they were mis matched they were less than a day old when this happened I also do not have a tester but will be getting one on my next order.


----------



## Lightmania (Nov 10, 2006)

Interesting. I'm glad its not the flashlight itself. Look like I got some readings to do to make sure this doesn't happened to me or my family. I knew there were some risks but this is a new one to me. Thanks for the information!

Lightmania


----------



## Archangel (Nov 10, 2006)

kumar- Can you take a pic of the bottom of the cells?


----------



## kumar762 (Nov 10, 2006)

no not right now but i can say that the bottom of the cell that did explode showed signs of expansion,so basically it wasn't flat it had popped up quite abit but there was a little circle where the positive contact from the other cell was.therefore It looked a like a donut.


----------



## leukos (Nov 10, 2006)

kumar,

thanks for the pics. As was posted by others in your other thread, do avoid the fumes and residue as they are toxic. The 2-stage Kroma tailcap on the G2 is an abnormal combination, but this is another explosion none-the-less. SF or BS might offer you replacements. Keep safe.


----------



## Lightmania (Nov 10, 2006)

Ok, I did some quick readings in CPF's archive. I don't think I'll be giving this one as a gift - I'll be sticking to nimhs or alkalines if I am going to give out any flashlights. I don't want to be responsible for someone else's pain. 

However, this won't stop me from buying the 123A lights for myself and that ZTS battery tester is now top of my "things to order" list. 

Kumar762, thanks for posting this.

Lightmania


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 10, 2006)

Lightmania said:


> However, this won't stop me from buying the 123A lights for myself and that ZTS battery tester is now top of my "things to order" list.


 
Is it safe to assume that single-cell 123 batteries don't have this potential?


----------



## kumar762 (Nov 10, 2006)

I don't have much experience with single cell 123A's but hey you can't mis match if you don't have a pair?:laughing: 

BTW called surefire and talked to them,looks like the UPS guy is gonna be stopping by for a pickup soon.

The lady from surefire CS,"IT EXPLODED IN YOUR POCKET?" . . ."yup"


----------



## carrot (Nov 10, 2006)

EngrPaul said:


> Is it safe to assume that single-cell 123 batteries don't have this potential?


It's always possible, but in NewBie's tests the only way he managed to get 123's to vent and/or explode is by mismatching _two_ cells, with neither cell being fully depleted.

Lightmania, with brand name cells like Duracell and Energizer, and ZTS-tested cells like the ones Batterystation offers, a catastrophic thermal runaway is very unlikely, according to NewBie's tests. I still believe that 123-cell based lights are fairly safe, though perhaps less so than alkaline-based lights.


----------



## KROMATICS (Nov 10, 2006)

Lightmania said:


> Ok, I did some quick readings in CPF's archive. I don't think I'll be giving this one as a gift - I'll be sticking to nimhs or alkalines if I am going to give out any flashlights. I don't want to be responsible for someone else's pain.



Would they be using generic batteries or modifying the lights? I've given out yellow G2s with orange traffic cones to family members to keep in their cars. The lithium batteries mean they can keep them in there for years and they'll light up nice and bright when the time comes. One of them was left on for 20 minutes. The bezel got hot but it didn't explode or anything.


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 10, 2006)

What does the Kroma tail cap do here?!?! :thinking: :shrug:


----------



## Chronos (Nov 10, 2006)

McGizmo said:


> What does the Kroma tail cap do here?!?! :thinking: :shrug:



Provides 2-stages: high and low. I wouldn't want to do this with an incan...


----------



## kumar762 (Nov 10, 2006)

The KROMA tailcap was on the G2 when it exploded,it possibly could have been drawing power from the cells when there was no light being emitted.So it was on . . .but yet "off" at the sametime,quite possibly with mismatched cells:huh2:




I'm honestly still quite stumped.


----------



## Lightmania (Nov 10, 2006)

KROMATICS said:


> Would they be using generic batteries or modifying the lights? I've given out yellow G2s with orange traffic cones to family members to keep in their cars. The lithium batteries mean they can keep them in there for years and they'll light up nice and bright when the time comes. One of them was left on for 20 minutes. The bezel got hot but it didn't explode or anything.



That is exactly why I got the G2. I am the only one in this family who have more than one flashlight so the rest of my family are not going to be as picky or watchful as I will be when it comes to this type of battery. They will find the cheapest batteries they can get and it wont be from the online sites. 

I realized the chance of an 123A explosion are very slim but I'm just not comfortable with it yet -- I'm still too new to this. In meantime, the G2 I have will be my starting ground into this battery type. 

Lightmania


----------



## kumar762 (Nov 10, 2006)

You really don't have to worry about family members buying cheap risky batteries.The only 123A's I see on local store shelves are duracell,energizer,and maybe sanyo.these are all high quality cells.


----------



## pathalogical (Nov 10, 2006)

1) What is ZTS ?
2) Does 'mismatched' batteries mean that they have a significant difference in voltage between them ?
3) Should two or more batts have the smallest difference in voltage when used together ?

I also noticed this thread https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/139700


----------



## woodasptim (Nov 10, 2006)

kumar762 said:


> You really don't have to worry about family members buying cheap risky batteries.The only 123A's I see on local store shelves are duracell,energizer,and maybe sanyo.these are all high quality cells.


 
I've also seen Browning cells in local stores, which are just rebranded something else. But I read they actually recalled alot of them because of venting issues.


----------



## LED61 (Nov 10, 2006)

The MBT mini ZTS tester can be had from these sources for about $29.00

www.lighthound.com

www.ztsinc.com

They are both good folks. The ZTS can be had also from batterystation.com but this is only the more complex model and for $ 49.00 and for CR 123´s the mini is sufficient.

I also want to point out that the Kroma switch would enable rapid on off activation of the high drain incandescent. Now, I am not a wizard like JS for example--and I´m sure he´ll step right in the thread any moment--but I´ve had a factory new VARTA lead-acid battery go BAM!!! inside my BMW trunk. Motive ? rapid on off switching of the highbeams in the car with a load of other amp sucking devices on.

So, my point is, or rather my question is, did you KUMAR 762 activate the on off rapid switch of the Kroma in your incan?


----------



## LED61 (Nov 10, 2006)

kumar762 said:


> You really don't have to worry about family members buying cheap risky batteries.The only 123A's I see on local store shelves are duracell,energizer,and maybe sanyo.these are all high quality cells.


 
Don´t count on it. Any lithium battery can be a mini bomb because of all the energy stored inside. It just is by nature. And you cannot be certain you will not end up reverse charging a cell if, when used in series, one is completely drained out and the other is juiced up. that is why ZTS testing cells for matched capacity before using in series is safer, especially when using higher drain devices.


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 10, 2006)

The original poster will not be able to follow this discussion any further, and following the events outlined in the links below ... this thread will also be locked. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/140598

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1684614#post1684614

bernie


----------

